# Hibernate Join - angejointes Objekt wählen



## kirchrath (27. Feb 2011)

Hallo,
Ich bin ein Neuling im Bereich Hibernate angeht. Ich habe zwei Tabellen. Die eine Tabelle enthält eine Spalte in der ein Code hinterlegt ist (Der Spaltenname ist 'query') sowie ein Fremdschlüssel auf eine zweite Tabelle. Die zweite Tabelle enthält Bildinformationen.
Meine Anfrage soll diese Bildinformationen zurückliefern. Leider bekomme ich immer 'einfache' Objekte zurück.
Der Objekttyp den ich zurückbekommen möchte, ist Images entsprechend der Tabelle.

Mein HQL sieht wie folgt aus:

```
from Querys as querytable inner join querytable.images where querytable.query = 'abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz'
```

Und das hier sind meine Tabellen:


```
CREATE TABLE IF NOT EXISTS `images` (
  `id` int(10) unsigned NOT NULL auto_increment,
  `width` smallint(5) NOT NULL,
  `height` smallint(5) NOT NULL,
  `location` varchar(255) collate utf8_bin NOT NULL,
  PRIMARY KEY  (`id`)
) ENGINE=InnoDB  DEFAULT CHARSET=utf8 COLLATE=utf8_bin AUTO_INCREMENT=2 ;


--
-- Tabellenstruktur für Tabelle `querys`
--

CREATE TABLE IF NOT EXISTS `querys` (
  `id` int(10) unsigned NOT NULL auto_increment,
  `images_id` int(10) unsigned default NULL,
  `query` varchar(255) collate utf8_bin NOT NULL,
  PRIMARY KEY  (`id`),
  KEY `images_id` (`images_id`),
  KEY `query` (`query`)
) ENGINE=InnoDB  DEFAULT CHARSET=utf8 COLLATE=utf8_bin AUTO_INCREMENT=3 ;

--
-- Constraints der Tabelle `querys`
--
ALTER TABLE `querys`
  ADD CONSTRAINT `querys_ibfk_1` FOREIGN KEY (`images_id`) REFERENCES `images` (`id`) ON DELETE SET NULL ON UPDATE CASCADE;
```

Würde mich riesig freuen, wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte.
Danke schonmal im Voraus


----------



## SlaterB (28. Feb 2011)

```
select img from Querys as querytable inner join querytable.images as img where querytable.query = 'xy'
```


----------



## kirchrath (28. Feb 2011)

Cool vielen Dank!
Jetzt hab ich auch das select-Element verstanden. Hatte sowas schon versucht aber da gab es immer einen "general error". Hatte das 'as img' nicht dabei und versuchte direkt auf ein Element zuzugreifen.

Gruß
Kirchrath


----------

